
Laptop Survey from r/thinkpad and r/mac - zhte415
https://imgur.com/gallery/Bv50aRW
======
diffeomorphism
About 30 replies from highly non-representative samples. This is useless.

------
threesquared
Really would have helped to order the values in the legend

------
johnatwork
I'm not colorblind, but the colors chosen are hard to distinguish.

~~~
smegmasamurai
i am colorblind and i had to give up

~~~
oldandboring
Came here to say this.

------
cloroxmaster64
"Sign in required" on imgur. Here is the reddit link.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/dj02pp/i_had_peop...](https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/dj02pp/i_had_people_on_rthinkpad_and_rmac_take_a_survey/)

